# Shirt and tie for Charcoal Gray Suit



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

Please help me pick an outfit for a semi-formal ball, suit is charcoal gray. Black shoes and belt.

I'm Asian, black hair.

The people there are going to be students (Law School, Dental School, Medical School event), so nothing special, we are all students.

I have a dark charcoal gray suit, but I'm not sure what shirt/tie would go well with it for a semi-formal ball occasion.

I don't have that many dress shirts, and I plan on purchasing a couple tomorrow, if anyone has a suggestion on which two of these colors I should get, and then what colored tie would go well with it

https://www.express.com/catalog/pro...CategoryId=1&categoryId=252&subCategoryId=253

These are three combos I tried out with what I have in my closet right now (I also have shirts that are: plain white, plain light blue, white blue vertical stripes, white green vertical stripes, and white yellow horizontal stripes, all stripes same width).

These are the rest of the ties that I have if you guys think it might be better than what I chose.

Thanks!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's hard to go wrong with a solid, dark-gray suit, so you have a good base there.

This sounds like an evening event ("semi-formal" technically means "black tie," btw--some pedantic AAAC sartoro-weasel is going to chime in to point that out, so I am beating them to the punch, _in a purely nonpedantic way, of course!_:icon_smile_big

Given the after-sunset timing, I suggest leaning toward formality: well-shined black lace-up shoes (captoes if you got 'em), a white shirt with a non-buttondown collar (French cuffs would be nice, too, again, if you got 'em), and one of your dark-blue patterned ties.

It's all about understatement.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

A white shirt or even a light blue shirt with one of the dark blue patterned ties would be just fine.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I second a FC non-buttondown white shirt. I would also suggest a darker tie. Stripe or solid should do.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Of the three you offer, I'd go A, C, then B.

I just don't go for maroon shirts.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Of the three you offer, I'd go A, C, then B.
> 
> I just don't go for maroon shirts.


I agree. Seems to me that a solid maroon shirt is a bit too casual for a suit, though probably can work with a sport coat. Certainly better than a black shirt!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

White dress shirt and solid maroon tie (or possibly plum?). Understated but elegant.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*My vote . . .*

. . . goes for a blazing white shirt and that red tie of yours.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Agree with most of the post above. White shirt will be the best and the tie should either be red, burgundy (maroon) or the navy one (with diamonds and dots). Also, next time, feel free to show us some hair, because I always think the length of the hair (besides color) and your skin complexion can have a huge play in deciding your wear. Plus, without the business students around, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I took a look at my white dress shirt and it turns out it's button-down. Plus it's a little dirty.

I purchased a pink shirt and a light blue shirt today, as well as a silver tie with tiny white dots. Would any other combos work given that I won't have a white shirt in time for tomorrow?

Also, could I go tie-less, with just a jacket, since it's semi formal?


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh... in that case, I will go with light blue shirt and the striped navy tie that you have (third from the left). Having been to those student events in the past, my GUESS is that you will have people there without a tie. Sometimes, they might even come without a jacket but I doubt that in this time of the year. If you have time, you can always find out what other people are going to wear, not to necessarily be dictated by them but to assess the level of appropriateness. Btw, if you are going tie-less, white-blue vertical stripe shirt might be a good option. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

OK. So I'm guessing pink or lavender shirts don't go well with dark charcoal gray?


Here's what I look like. This is my interview setup when I applied to school, and it's also what I wore to a formal. But I thought since this is more casual, and everyone there are students (all of us in huge debts), that I can go without the white shirt.

Plus it's button down, the neck part is dirty on the inside, although it won't show through if I have my suit on.





These are my dress shirts, prefer not to wear white one:







Thanks!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Pink and lavender (or lilac) go fine with dark gray.

Whatever you do, wear a clean shirt!

Light blue with that burgundy tie you've got on in the pic would work.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Of the shirts you already own, go lilac, because it's an evening event and the lilac is more of a non-workday color (agree to stay away from the white shirt/red tie power combo - implies no fun). If you've going to purchase anew may I suggest a shirt with a more spread collar (looks like the shirts you have are either button downs or point collars). While you're at it a slimmer tie would work too (not '50's slim, but you get the idea). No offense, but NOT the red shirt (looks high school trying too hard). I think you mentioned going to Express to purchase. If I recall their 1mx shirts were mostly point (not spread) collars and were seeming already a bit dated. If you wish to go tieless you might go with a striped shirt sans tie, but your suit is already a bit business-y. My 2 cents.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While there is nothing at all wrong with a white or light blue shirt, for the type social event that you are describing I wouldn't be at all hesitant to go with a brighter or darker color. It's a social event. Nothing says that you must look like a businessman.

Here I am at a social event a few years back wearing a somewhat bright blue shirt with a charcoal suit, not really a French blue. As you can see I wasn't the subject of the photo and I barely got in, but you can see the shirt. My date for the evening liked it.










Cruiser


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

the pink and the light blue shirts (most right two shirts in the pic) are the two I picked up earlier today from express. They are fitted 1MX. I figured since they were on sale for like $25 each I can just wear them for non-formal occasions. They don't fit perfectly, and yea they are point collar, as all my shirts so far are point collar or button down.

I plan on getting a nice white or light blue shirt that's 15 34/35 for a more formal occasion, (research position interview, similar to a job interview, but not nearly as big of a deal). All the shirts I have now are the much more common 15.5 34/35 or M, where the collars are just slightly too big. If white is best, which of these 15 34/35 would you guys recommend? (And I'm guessing to go with the burgandy tie I have already).

https://www1.macys.com/catalog/inde...and=NOSELECTION&PPP=96&PageID=202013410528102

https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/...35+SLEEVE&filter2=White&filter3=Spread+Collar

Prefer to go with Macy's since it's way cheaper. And if I were to get two, what should I get for a second color, given what I have so far. The lavender/lilac shirt I have right now is actually 15.5 32/33, so the cuff doesn't show at all with the suit. So maybe one white shirt and one lavender shirt?

Thanks

PS. Medhat, are you in med school at uw-madison? Just curious.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Have you taken a look at the Lands' End "overstocks" section? They always have good deals on shirts, and frankly I think they're stuff (while not my person fave in shirtwear) is likely to be of better quality than what you will find on the shelves at Macy's:

https://www.landsend.com/ix/oversto...1&store=le&sort=Recommended&pageSize=12&tab=8


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Have you taken a look at the Lands' End "overstocks" section? They always have good deals on shirts, and frankly I think they're stuff (while not my person fave in shirtwear) is likely to be of better quality than what you will find on the shelves at Macy's:
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/ix/oversto...1&store=le&sort=Recommended&pageSize=12&tab=8


they don't have any spread collar solid white 15 35 shirts though


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

Only had time to try the pink and lavender shirts with just the silver tie.

Pink with silver tie:


Lavender with silver tie:


Blue with maroon tie:


Blue with green/blue stripes tie:


Blue with dark lavender tie:




Thank you


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

My vote goes to blue with green/blue stripes tie.  
Lavender works too but if that is what you want, I'll just go without a tie.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the stripe 4th from the left with a reddish color tie. Navy isn't great with charcoal.

To stand out as being a step above your cohort, though, add a pocket square.


----------



## GloryField (Oct 19, 2009)

just got home from the ball, half the people didn't wear suit jackets and about a quarter didn't wear ties. A couple wore tuxes.

This is the outfit I decided on:




But yea I think the collar is too big for the future though, got measured and my neck is either 14.5 or 15. I'll probably pick up a couple travelor non-iron spread collar shirts (one plain white, one plain light blue or lavender or pink) from Jos A Bank when they have another sale in a few weeks, where you can get 2 shirts for $80.


----------

